# US SAR crews heading to japan



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Joining the other 45 countries booking it to Japan, US crews are going to.

Video news here: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/42049759#42049759

Best of luck guys to all teams, prayers to japanese people and stay safe out there.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Please say a prayer to those affected by this devestating act of nature. My thoughts and prayers go out to VA-TF1 and CA-TF2 and all the other SAR groups heading to Japan. Wish I were there with you.


----------

